# Mixed black and white sand, need some help



## apollo240 (May 16, 2013)

So we had regular white sand, really fine grain. When we upgraded to the 29 gallon we needed more substrate. So thinking it would look good, similar to our african cichlid mix in our 55, we decided to mix black sand in. Well i rinsed it then dumped it in. Shoulda left it as it sat....but i didnt. I mixed it up. Now it looks like ****. The black sand is nowhere near as fine. Is there anything i can do to make it look good? 
More mixing? Somehow seperate the two?

The water is still a little cloudy, so ignore that plz.


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

I think the easiest thing to do would be to add enough of the sand you want, to cover up all the sand you don't want.


----------



## apollo240 (May 16, 2013)

I may just go to home depot, buy the 40lb bag of play sand for 2.50 and be done with it...


----------



## jcabage (May 29, 2012)

apollo240 said:


> I may just go to home depot, buy the 40lb bag of play sand for 2.50 and be done with it...


Buy pool filter sand instead of play sand (much cleaner, and usually a better sand in general). Check the grain size before you purchase it, and get a nice large grain.

You could even attempt to add some to what you've already got and see if that changes the appearance a bit.

You will need to turn the sand during cleaning and/or account for the fish turning it themselves. If you just try to layer the sand you like on top, it will eventually mix together anyway.


----------

